

Gemnasium: Ruby gem notifications, now free - laserlemon
https://gemnasium.com/changes

======
DanielRibeiro
Seems interesting. But gemfresh[1] is a good enough gem for me at the moment.

[1] <https://github.com/jonathannen/gemfresh>

~~~
bryckbost
A big advantage of Gemnasium is its push nature, rather than pull. You could
use bundlers outdated command as well, but when you have multiple projects
keeping up with that becomes burdensome.

Check out <https://gemnasium.com/questions> for some more details.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Don't get me wrong. It seems wonderful for those who have many projects. If
you start supporting things other than gems (sbt for scala, maven for java,
lein for clojure, etc), it can be a valualbe tool for many enterprises.
Specially if you highlight which updates have security updates.

Nevertheless, at the moment, gemfresh is enough for my personal projects.

